# Need help with calibration



## logan00 (Feb 10, 2007)

I need some help getting my soundcard calibrated. I used the old version of REW on my previous laptop, which had Windows XP and I was able to get that working just fine, years ago.

I am running Windows 7 with a Soundblaster SB0270 soundcard. I downloaded the latest drivers for it and have been unable to get the output level set correctly, it apparently is way too low. See my screenshots below:

Here is my preferences screen:










Here is my volume settings for my laptop:










Here is the error message I am getting:










And a graph of the soundcard:










Please tell me what I am doing wrong. If you need more information, please let me know.


Thanks


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Do the input levels change at all or stay around -40dB? It looks as if the input selected is a mic input instead of the line input, on some creative cards the selection for the analog input needs to be made within the Creative mixer. It may be best to leave REW set for default input and handle the input selection via the Windows 7 audio settings.


----------



## logan00 (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks John, I believe I made the changes you suggested and made some progress but I am not completely there yet, please take a look below. And to answer your question above, if I change the sweep level you can see the effect on the second REW picture. Any help would be appreciated. 

Sound card settings:









Volume settings:









REW:









REW: (this shows the effect of adjusting the sweep level)


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Select "Speaker" on the playback tab then click properties and check the settings for it, then do the same for the Line In on the recording tab. It looks like it might be useable as is, but it is a bit odd that the left input is relatively high at -55dB (an unconnected line in should be more like -80). Make sure there are no effects turned on.


----------



## logan00 (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for your help John. All effects were already turned off but you were right, I was able to get a good cal file from the above settings.


----------

